# Disturbed :3



## Scotty1700 (Aug 30, 2010)

First off yes, I used the faggy ":3" emote along with "disturbed" in the same title....but yeah, who here likes disturbed eh?

Getting the collectors edition of their new album (Releases on the 1st!) from my certain someone special and I can't wait to get it. Who's with me!?


----------



## Pine (Aug 30, 2010)

overrated in my opinion, but actually worth listening to sometimes.

those are my thoughts


----------



## Jude (Aug 30, 2010)

Their last album was a total disappointment.
Then again I never really liked their music overall.
Maybe I'll give this next one a chance.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't listen to them actively but I do like their sound. They're about as heavy as it gets on our station in Pittsburgh. The only station that plays that music is 105.9 (for those of you who live here)

Anyway I just like that they have that deep heavy sound. It's really full.


----------



## Isen (Aug 30, 2010)

Collector's edition?  Why are people collecting Disturbed albums?


----------



## Aden (Aug 30, 2010)

Stop giving these people your money


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> Stop giving these people your money


 Exactly, torrent it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 30, 2010)

The faggy ":3" emote suits Disturbed perfectly, it's adorable when they try to be all badass. The way you said that it's almost like you believe Disturbed isn't a gaggle of whiny pussies making whiny pussy music for other whiny pussies :V .


----------



## A10pex (Aug 30, 2010)

I only like one song and that's The Night


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 30, 2010)

FA.....I am disappoint. :/


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 30, 2010)

Their first CD is the only one listenable, everything has been crap, and I feel bad you're actually spending _extra_ money on a collectors edition.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 30, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Their first CD is the only one listenable, everything has been crap, and I feel bad you're actually spending _extra_ money on a collectors edition.


 
TBH....it was a gift


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> TBH....it was a gift


 
I'm sorry, I thought *YOU* were getting it for someone special, not the other way around - My bad. 

Well enjoy.


----------



## Aden (Aug 30, 2010)

Isen said:


> Collector's edition?  Why are people collecting Disturbed albums?


 
Because, like it or not, it's going to be part of what's known as the music of the '00s because it sold well. Just like AC/DC is remembered as part of the music of the '80s - making music that appeals to the most people. It's just music that the masses enjoy, to be passed onto the future masses.

Depressing, huh?


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> FA.....I am disappoint. :/


 I like them, but I'll wait to get their new ablum.


----------



## Isen (Aug 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> Because, like it or not, it's going to be part of what's known as the music of the '00s because it sold well. Just like AC/DC is remembered as part of the music of the '80s - making music that appeals to the most people. It's just music that the masses enjoy, to be passed onto the future masses.
> 
> Depressing, huh?


http://www.picturesforsadchildren.com/index.php?comicID=353


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 30, 2010)

There older stuff is way much better, I think. New stuff from artists continue because  worse and worse....


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 30, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> There older stuff is way much better, I think. New stuff from artists continues to become  worse and worse....



With the exception of Rise Against, their new album is really good.


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2010)

Some of their songs are okay.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 30, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> With the exception of Rise Against, their new album is really good.


  I guess Ill have to check it out. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> Because, like it or not, it's going to be part of what's known as the music of the '00s because it sold well. Just like AC/DC is remembered as part of the music of the '80s - making music that appeals to the most people. It's just music that the masses enjoy, to be passed onto the future masses.
> 
> Depressing, huh?



you say that like you don't know how to ROCK

do you know how to rock


do you have







big balls
[yt]7YUuyzQDmjY[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Aug 30, 2010)

They're meh.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll have to agree. Their new stuff isn't as good as their old stuff but they have quite a few good songs from their new album. I'm pondering no putting it on youtube...although it hasn't even officially released yet 

Thank you Cfox :3.....and Amazon's wicked fast shipping.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 30, 2010)

How bout this, you guys be the judge 

http://www.youtube.com/user/SgtScotty1599?feature=mhum#g/u


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 30, 2010)

They're meh, I didn't pay for any of there CD's and I don't intend to either... :/

I do have a signature bass amp though, but it was on the cheap and had flaming skulls on it. x3


Edit: I like the album art though, at least on the Indestructible and Asylum albums.


----------



## MrKovu (Aug 31, 2010)

Download, don't buy.


----------



## The DK (Aug 31, 2010)

i like disturbed, but this time around the seemed to focus more on the message of the songs rather than really making them rock. i mean Never Again is about being jewish, thats cool and all but not a disturbed song


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> How bout this, you guys be the judge
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/SgtScotty1599?feature=mhum#g/u


 
Asylum sounds pretty good. I want to get the CD now, but my uncle probably bought it already.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 31, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Asylum sounds pretty good. I want to get the CD now, but my uncle probably bought it already.


 
If you want I can send you a zip file of a digital copy of all the songs (collectors edition, it has 3 bonus tracks o_o).


----------



## SICK (Sep 25, 2010)

I love disturbed but asylum was not as good as some of there older albums.


----------



## Ben (Sep 25, 2010)

The DK said:


> i like disturbed, but this time around the seemed to focus more on the message of the songs rather than really making them rock.


 
I really don't have a clue what this is even supposed to mean.

I have one Disturbed album. They're alright, but not the sort of thing I typically listen to.


----------

